
Poisson Disk Sampling (2008) - angersock
http://devmag.org.za/2009/05/03/poisson-disk-sampling/
======
jloughry
This is very useful, thanks! I'd previously encountered the suboptimal
behaviour of random sampling but was unaware of this technique. The results
are aesthetically pleasing---especially Figure 11.

